# So I went and did something stupid...



## nealjpage (Oct 13, 2005)

I took a roll of awesome pictures and went and ruined the film:  Patterson reel expanded in the tank (only had one reel in a 2 reel tank) and the film stuck together.  First four and last four frames ended up OK but the ones in the middle are less then good.  Is there a way to re-do it or am I SOL?


----------



## DIRT (Oct 13, 2005)

SOFL buddy,  sorry to hear it too.  you gotta be carefull to make sure the reels are proper,  if you look inside there are tongue and grooves to align the two halves of the reel,  ONE of the tongues is a tad bigger than the other 2,  make sure they are lined up and twist it all back together and voila.  what do you mean by the reels expanded?  I take it the reels came apart right?  are you sure the film was spooled properly?


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 13, 2005)

It seemed spooled properly, but I guess I can't be sure now.  Darn.  I guess we all have to ruin at least one roll in our lives, eh?  Why's it got to be an important one?


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

> I guess we all have to ruin at least one roll in our lives, eh? *Why's it got to be an important one?*


Murphy's law, my friend, Murphy's law.  Hate it for ya, but I'm betting you'll be checking each and every reel in advance from here on out, and it won't happen again. I don't believe using one reel in a 2-reel tank had anything to do with it, I do that more often than not, with zero problems. Better luck next time!


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 13, 2005)

Use the steel reels - less problems


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll give the steel ones a try once I get my camera and exposed film back.  That'll learn me about losing my camera, right?


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 13, 2005)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> Darn.  I guess we all have to ruin at least one roll in our lives, eh?  Why's it got to be an important one?



Good luck on only ruining *one roll* in your life.  There's probably one or two more in your future.  

Have you left a roll in your pants and put it in the washing machine?  That has to happen at least once.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 13, 2005)

Will those be important rolls, too?


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 14, 2005)

Aren't they all important rolls?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 14, 2005)

There's going to be two more rolls at least, and you will discover that it's actually one roll.


----------

